# Considering a change...



## mrsmulac (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello everyone and Happy New Year!

I am a UK qualified teacher currently living and working in a British Curriculum Primary School in Bangkok, Thailand. I am here with my UK boyfriend of 8 years who is working as an English teacher. 

We are considering a move and Egypt is one of our options as there are many appropriate jobs for myself advertised on the TES in Egypt.

Although we have experience of living abroad Thailand and Egypt are so different that I have thousands of queries! 

1) My partner and I are unmarried - is it possible to live together?

2) My partner is currently a TEFL teacher. He holds a TEFL certificate and a Foundation Degree. Is it possible to find this kind of work in Egypt? If so, what are the conditions with pay, visa etc?

3) If TEFL jobs are not a possibility are there any other options for westerners?

Although, I have many other questions these really would be the deal breakers so I'll leave it there for now.

Thank you so much to anyone who can help.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

There will be no problem with you living together.

Yes there is TEFL work in Egypt, indeed many of the lesser schools take speaking English as a first language qualification enough


----------

